# Born Free...........Na!



## Blackdog (Sep 9, 2012)

It's been a couple of months in the making but the new outdoor enclosure for the Land Mullet is ready to go barring a few cosmetic touches.



Today is the big day, and the three Mullet who have been raised in an indoor aquarium for the past few years were all "released" together!
Trouble in paradise.Although they had only been in the bags for two minutes max they all decided that the bags wern't so bad after all.



There were some spectators as well.


Half hour or so later one has taken up residence under one of the stumps (ignoring the 20 or so carefully constructed underground hide areas) and was happy to pose for a photo or two.


Hmmm this basking lamp is heaps better than the old one!


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Sep 9, 2012)

That's very nice, well done


----------



## WomaBoy (Sep 9, 2012)

Are you going to cover that in mesh ?


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 9, 2012)

WomaBoy said:


> Are you going to cover that in mesh ?


At this stage no. If they breed down the track I'll rig some bird netting up.

Thanks Scotty.


----------



## Wally (Sep 9, 2012)

That's a cracker!


----------



## eddie123 (Sep 9, 2012)

wow how much was that. Thats massive


----------



## jaylikesbeef (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice! What's the dimension of your pit?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 9, 2012)

Great work! I'm sure your scaley friends will appreciated the space, fresh air and sunshine.


----------



## Chris (Sep 9, 2012)

That's great, well done.


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 9, 2012)

jaylikesbeef said:


> Nice! What's the dimension of your pit?



It's approximately 7 metres x 5 metres.

wow how much was that. Thats massive 

As above for size Eddie, but if you're referring to cost it's all recycled material except for the support posts and hardwood edging on the top - about $200.
Thanks Wally.

Thanks guys I hope they enjoy it. I don't think I am going to see too much of them over the next few weeks though, they do the bolt as soon as I approach now.


----------



## Darlyn (Sep 9, 2012)

Good job.
You could of saved yourself the trouble and rehomed them in bags, they seemed quite happy there : )


----------



## -Peter (Sep 9, 2012)

Something to be proud of there.


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 9, 2012)

That looks awesome! well done Blackdog.


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 9, 2012)

Well done Mick. It looks good


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 9, 2012)

fantastic effort there,well done.pity we can't all fit in something like that


----------



## Blackdog (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive comments. I am very happy with the way it turned out.
Looking forward to the plants growing up a bit and giving it a more forested appearance, although there's nothing too tall in there. There is a snake vine growing out of the top of the tallest stump which should eventually spread over the stump and surounding timber and look great hopefully.
I am lucky to have plenty of space to work with, although I have seen some fantastic enclosures on suburban blocks as well.
G'day Fuscus, it must be almost time for some nocturnal photographic sessions....you think?


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 9, 2012)

Blackdog said:


> G'day Fuscus, it must be almost time for some nocturnal photographic sessions....you think?


Yes. I've been repairing the troll and she needs an adventure


----------



## eipper (Sep 10, 2012)

Looking good Mike


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 12, 2012)

That looks unreal Mike! Good to see that you are still keeping some reptiles aswell, will have to catch up soon!

Matt


----------



## leamos (Sep 12, 2012)

That is awesome, nice work, its the land mullet Hilton. Can't wait till I settle down and can set up something similar


----------



## Australis (Sep 12, 2012)

Great job Mike and some lucky skinks. Hope they breed for you mate.

Matt


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Scott, Matt, Leamos and Matt. Have to try and catch up with some of you guys soon.
Just an update on the story.
The largest of the three skinks lost the tip of it's tail a while back. According to a friend of mine he has witnessed some of his male mullet latch onto a females tail and allow her to drag him around like a dead weight if she continually rejected their mating advances. 
I was hoping that might have been the case this time, rather than outright aggression.
I managed a photo the other day which left me thinking that mating may well have taken place, by the look of the scaring on the animals side and hind leg. It has other minor scarring as well though which was not evident before they were released into the pit.
What do you reckon?
PS Scotty, I'll need a couple of books signed when we do catch up again, well done mate.


----------



## eipper (Dec 8, 2012)

Not a problem mate. When we catch up next I am happy to sign them. We will look to move our majors and mullets outside soon I think. 

Cheers
scott


----------



## JrFear (Dec 8, 2012)

now thats an enclosure! only if i had the room!


----------



## damian83 (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice wanna come build me one


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 8, 2012)

Awsome Mike. Wicked pit.
Ya need to get a few tigers to throw in there, or make another pit for some. lol.


----------



## eipper (Dec 8, 2012)

Spot on there Rob more pits Mike!


----------



## Blackdog (Dec 8, 2012)

I can't use lack of space as an excuse for not building more. I have to mow the hill it's on so the more pits the less mowing I suppose.
Elapids outside would be awesome I reckon, but I'm getting too old and slow for them now. Hey Rob have to catch up mate.

Scott, are you going to house your Majors and Mullets together? Would it be ok to put a couple of Major skinks in there with them or would that be asking for trouble? It's pretty big 7x5 metres with lots of hide areas although the Mullet do seem to pop up all over the place rather than sticking to a particular area. If all that sounds ok do you have any or know of any for sale?

Thanks Jrfear and Damo. No worries Damo but like I said I'm pretty slow these days, and I charge by the hour whether I'm working or sleeping.


----------



## TrueBlue (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes will have to catch up soon for sure Mike.


----------

